# TRying to help a buddy find his pedigree on his puppy



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey whats up guys I'm tryin to help a buddy of mine find his pedigree on his dog he gave me the dam an sire reg. numbers. If im not mistaken he got the puppy from somerset bullies here in kentucky..he told me the dogs grandfather is kidrock outta ultimate blues kennel I belive they are in Georgia.
I'd appreciatie any of the help yall could do for me thanks Adison.

he is the dams reg. number a194-347
the sires is a278-077

heres a pic of her she is the pup in the middle the other two are my dog whiteboys brother an sister


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

does he not have the papers?


----------



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

yea hes got them buts he's wanting to see her history an what all is in her bloodline


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

he prob just has the slips then? cause the papers should have the pedigree onthem... I will take alook on the online ped site i use and see if i can find anything onthose names in the data base. will be a minute im sidetracked with a million things


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

you have the parents name?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

here is kidrocks pedigree but I would need the parents names to find the other half if in fact the dog is off kidrock this would be half of it. http://www.bullypedia.com/details.php?id=74363


----------



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

thanks would apprecae it an no i dont hav ther namesright now im goin to talk to him tomm an get them


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I am pretty sure that this is the ped. That kennel has only done 2 breedings and only have one male named Enzo who is off of KidRock. Seems like the kennel would have given him all that info.


----------



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

yea heres his pups parents names this what he told me "Pr" Ultimate Blues Enzoe-Sire

"Pr" Ultimate Blues jazz shadow-Dam


If that helps any



Thanks for helping guys


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Adison said:


> yea heres his pups parents names this what he told me "Pr" Ultimate Blues Enzoe-Sire
> 
> "Pr" Ultimate Blues jazz shadow-Dam
> 
> ...


Here is Enzo's ped








I knew that kennel name sounded familiar; I know them from another board so I hit dude up and asked him about the dam's ped because I see every other Ultimate Blues dog but that one. lol I'll let you know what he says


----------



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Here is Enzo's ped
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool thanks appreciate you helpin me out


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

OK this was the response from Chad of Somerset Bullies:


> i did do a bbreeing with jazz and enzo, but jazz wasnt from ultimate blues enzo is,i dont have jazz any more somebody in ohio got her about a yr ago, enzo ped can be seen on our site but i dont have jazz's ped anymore,sorry i couldnt be more help, god bless chad,


Sorry..... Unacceptable though if you ask me. A breeder should know the peds on every breeding he or she does.


----------

